# Long climbs, UK



## Ball (16 Sep 2010)

So I've been reading about Holme Moss, Great Dun Fell and Bealach Na Ba as some of the longer road climbs in the UK, but was wondering if anyone had any other good suggestions? Especially in the South East. 

I did my first mountain climbs a couple of weeks ago in the Southern Alps and I've got a taste for climbing and really want to improve. But I'll have to stay in the UK for the time being because I'm totally skint.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Sep 2010)

You don't have to find long climbs to train for climbing. Just load up your bike with weigh training discs and a low gear and grovel up the North Downs.

Its the continuous Wattage output you are aiming for. Lots of mass up a shallow climb can equal a light mass up a steep climb.


----------



## Ball (16 Sep 2010)

I know, but there's something far more enjoyable about continuous climbs and changing scenery, and also the psychological factor of facing a big climb and completing it. 



jimboalee said:


> You don't have to find long climbs to train for climbing. Just load up your bike with weigh training discs and a low gear and grovel up the North Downs.
> 
> Its the continuous Wattage output you are aiming for. Lots of mass up a shallow climb can equal a light mass up a steep climb.


----------



## theclaud (16 Sep 2010)

100 Greatest Cycling Climbs by Simon Warren:

http://www.guardianb...N=9780711231207


----------



## Ball (16 Sep 2010)

I have it, but his preference seems to be for shorter, sharper climbs. Or maybe there just really aren't that many longer climbs in the UK. 



theclaud said:


> 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs by Simon Warren:
> 
> http://www.guardianb...N=9780711231207


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Sep 2010)

Ball said:


> I have it, but his preference seems to be for shorter, sharper climbs. Or maybe there just really aren't that many longer climbs in the UK.



That's pretty much it. Britain doesn't have very large mountains, so the climbs you already listed are about the top in terms of length. Britain does have some unrivalled evil short steep climbs though. They are one of the few things I miss here in largely flat Ontario...


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2010)

theclaud said:


> 100 Greatest Cycling Climbs by Simon Warren:
> 
> http://www.guardianb...N=9780711231207




We're practically personal friends with the author


----------



## theclaud (16 Sep 2010)

rich p said:


> We're practically personal friends with the author



Indeed!

[This was taken before Rich really got into his stride. I do have another pic in which Simon is wearing a "get me away from this nutter" expression, but I thought it would be unkind to post it.]


----------



## jimboalee (16 Sep 2010)

There are plenty of hills in SE England you can tow a Burley trailer full of sandbags.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> There are plenty of hills in SE England you can tow a Burley trailer full of sandbags.




Or Burley trailer containing a small boy with a large stick.


----------



## Ball (17 Sep 2010)

http://cumbriancyclist.co.uk/ukclimbs.aspx

Just found this great link to answer my own question! I drove over the Kirkstone Pass not so long ago and thought at the time how I'd love to climb it by bike.


----------



## robbiep (19 Sep 2010)

A bit off your patch but there are some great climbs around the 5 valleys area of Stroud, a couple of stonking hills that go on and on.

If your after a short sharp hit, there's a climb in Haresfield that hits 25%, I was grinding a granny gear to hit the top!!

There's a hill that has the Royal George pub at the top (want to say Birdlip hill but it's not?????) and it's a corker, as you climb you look back over Gloucester and the river Severn, amazing views. There's a nasty kick at the top which you'd enjoy.........and there's a nice pub at the top. We rode a loop that was about 5 miles which picked this hill up when training for our LEJOG trip, certainly did the job!!

If you're around that way a good 60 miler can pick up some big gradient, really enjoyable and very satisfying.


----------



## fimm (19 Sep 2010)

My boyfriend (who grew up in the Alps, and so isn't easily impressed by British hills) rated the climb over Cairn na Mount near Aberdeen.


----------



## vorsprung (20 Sep 2010)

fimm said:


> My boyfriend (who grew up in the Alps, and so isn't easily impressed by British hills) rated the climb over Cairn na Mount near Aberdeen.


In north Wales there's some great stuff

Capel Curig over Pen y Pass then down to *Llanberis* is pretty good but the ascent is only about 250 metres. Nice view though




On the A4086 by vorsprung2009, on Flickr

I would guess that there is a way from Bala to Bwlch-y-Groes that gives 400 metre-ish climbing over several km. Probably several good climbs of a few hundred metres in this area. Beautiful part of the world.

I live on the Devon-Somerset border. The longest hill I can think of around here is the B3170 from the M5 bridge near Taunton via Corfe up to the X with the "Lisieux Way". This is approx 7.5km and 270 metres ascent


----------



## pubrunner (20 Sep 2010)

Close to my home, the Llangynog to Bala road (B4391) is a long grind and one of the most scenic routes anywhere.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...images?q=llangynog&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## jimboalee (21 Sep 2010)

The longest continuous uphill section of road is in Lancashire ( featured on another thread ).

Closer to Hendon is the M45 in Warwickshire at 4.8 miles from 85m to 150m of continuous uphill. You could try that.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> The longest continuous uphill section of road is in Lancashire ( featured on another thread ).
> 
> Closer to Hendon is the M45 in Warwickshire at 4.8 miles from 85m to 150m of continuous uphill. You could try that.



Then again, if the big blue signs which say "M45" put you off, the A45 between Dunchurch and Daventry does more or less the same. 8 miles from 80 to 160m. High gear 20 minute painfest.


----------



## Ball (21 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Then again, if the big blue signs which say "M45" put you off, the A45 between Dunchurch and Daventry does more or less the same. 8 miles from 80 to 160m. High gear 20 minute painfest.



Do you know which thread features the Lancashire road?

As for the M45...think I'll give that one a miss


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> The longest continuous uphill section of road is in Lancashire ( featured on another thread ).


Not like you to get your facts wrong Jimbo! It is in fact the climb up through Cragg Vale from Mytholmroyd, a couple of miles east of here and very firmly in West Yorkshire. 

Todmorden, 4 miles to the west of here, has alternated between Yorkshire and Lancashire with local boundary changes, but as far as I know, Cragg Vale has always been in Yorkshire.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Sep 2010)

Sorry fella.

I rode the A53 north from Leek, which is in Staffs, to Buxton, which I think is in Dorset.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Sep 2010)

There is of course the downward travelator in Mohammed Latif & Sons. It's 5% and is a steady 5 mph.

That is in the West Midlands. 

There's another at the Perry Barr One stop shopping centre in North Brum, but it is full of BMX kids.


----------



## Fiona N (21 Sep 2010)

There are quite a few climbs around the lake District with 400m of climbing (i.e. altitude gain) because, although the pass isn't high (typically <1500 ft), they start from close to sea-level. Kirkstone (from Troutbeck or Windermere - only masochists climb 'the struggle' from Ambleside) and Shap (ht gain is added to by a few significant descents along the climb - but you do get a rest) are the two I use most frequently as they're close to home.


----------



## jimboalee (21 Sep 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Not like you to get your facts wrong Jimbo! It is in fact the climb up through Cragg Vale from Mytholmroyd, a couple of miles east of here and very firmly in West Yorkshire.
> 
> Todmorden, 4 miles to the west of here, has alternated between Yorkshire and Lancashire with local boundary changes, but as far as I know, Cragg Vale has always been in Yorkshire.



I'd like to contest this. The A47 from Gt. Yarmouth, past Acle to North Burlingham rises from 1m to 27m in 10 miles without a level or downhill.


----------



## beastie (22 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I'd like to contest this. The A47 from Gt. Yarmouth, past Acle to North Burlingham rises from 1m to 27m in 10 miles without a level or downhill.



not according to bike hike.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Sep 2010)

The first 7 miles of NCN 71 from Whitehaven (after leaving the town) rises up an old railway bed through 160m in 7 miles without any downhill sections


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I'd like to contest this. The A47 from Gt. Yarmouth, past Acle to North Burlingham rises from 1m to 27m in 10 miles without a level or downhill.


Perhaps they should add the word 'significant' to the sign!


----------



## jimboalee (22 Sep 2010)

Let's face it. There aren't any 'long' AND 'significant' climbs in the UK.


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2010)

Define 'long' and 'significant'.....


----------



## Ball (22 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> Define 'long' and 'significant'.....



Anything 7/8km and above, and with a challenging average gradient of say 5% and above.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2010)

Ball said:


> Anything 7/8km and above, and with a challenging average gradient of say 5% and above.


Well, Cragg Vale fails that definition as you can tell from the photo of the sign that I posted - it only averages 3.3% for 8.8 km. It still takes a significant effort to ride up it though, and that is my definition.

A more challenging climb which falls just short of your definition is the A6033 (Keighley Road) out of Hebden Bridge - it averages 5% for 6.6 km.


----------



## addictfreak (22 Sep 2010)

Fiona N said:


> There are quite a few climbs around the lake District with 400m of climbing (i.e. altitude gain) because, although the pass isn't high (typically <1500 ft), they start from close to sea-level. Kirkstone (from Troutbeck or Windermere - only masochists climb 'the struggle' from Ambleside) and Shap (ht gain is added to by a few significant descents along the climb - but you do get a rest) are the two I use most frequently as they're close to home.




I must be one of those 'masochist chappies'. Really enjoyed grunting all the way to the top of the struggle (and my chain came off twice!), and the ride back down was tremendous


----------



## jimboalee (22 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> Define 'long' and 'significant'.....



This has been mentioned before.
A hill which takes more than 600 kCals to get from bottom to top.

3.3% at 17.6 kmh should take 1/2 hour up the 8.8 km. On an SWorks ( 200 Watts continual output ), that's only 680 kCals/hour, so 340 kCals all up. Nowhere near.
Its 375 kCals on a 24 lb Dawes Giro 500. Still easy.


----------



## Svendo (22 Sep 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Todmorden, 4 miles to the west of here, has alternated between Yorkshire and Lancashire with local boundary changes, but as far as I know, Cragg Vale has always been in Yorkshire.



Only just, You enter back into Lancashire just after the summit but before the junction with the A58, There's a boundry stone at the north east corner of Blackstone Edge Reservoir on the roadside that says Mythholmroyd urban district council one way and I think Littleborough the other, but I can't quite remember or read on streetview! It's your reward for getting to the top, returning to Lancs.! <runs for cover!>


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> This has been mentioned before.
> A hill which takes more than 600 kCals to get from bottom to top.
> 
> 3.3% at 17.6 kmh should take 1/2 hour up the 8.8 km. On an SWorks ( 200 Watts continual output ), that's only 680 kCals/hour, so 340 kCals all up. Nowhere near.
> Its 375 kCals on a 24 lb Dawes Giro 500. Still easy.


It usually does take me about 30 minutes to climb though I did it in 23 minutes once when I was fitter. I reckon 20 minutes would be about my limit if I was at my best and that is one of my long time cycling goals.

It's normally harder than it sounds because there is often a cross headwind for the exposed second half of the climb. I did it in the winter once into a bitterly cold gale and it took me 65 minutes!


----------



## beastie (22 Sep 2010)

These are 2 significant climbs round by my bit.

Great Dun Fell which is 9km @7.7% . 

and then there is the climb to Hartside which is a lot easier but still a big effort (for me anyway)

from Renwick 7km @ 6.2%
from Melmerby 9km @ 4.7%

The climb from Melmerby is a very steady gradient with only one short stretch over 10%. It is easy to establish a nice tempo, from Renwick there is a steeper middle couple of km's until you join the main road and then it is a steady 5 % to the top. 

Jimbo my best time this summer form melmerby to the top is 38 mins @ ave speed of 14.2 kph. I weigh 99.5 kg and my bike + accesories is about 10kg , can you tell me how much energy did I expend please? By the way the first time I went up Hartside I was 113kg and on a hybrid @ about 14kg. It hurt.


----------



## Ball (22 Sep 2010)

Beastie they sound fantastic. I've wanted to climb Great Dun Fell for a long time now and was thinking of spending a weekend in the area sometime soon to do so. The climb to Hartside would be a very welcome addition. 

What would be a good place to stay as a base for tackling them both, Appleby-in-Westmoreland?


----------



## beastie (22 Sep 2010)

Ball said:


> Beastie they sound fantastic. I've wanted to climb Great Dun Fell for a long time now and was thinking of spending a weekend in the area sometime soon to do so. The climb to Hartside would be a very welcome addition.
> 
> What would be a good place to stay as a base for tackling them both, Appleby-in-Westmoreland?




Any point between Penrith and Appleby would give you a nice warm up round country lanes before you reach either, Great Dun Fell nearly Dun me in the first and so far only time i was brave/stupid enough to do it. I suggest you climb it soon as the weather will only get worse now. If you want a nice B & B then i could suggest The Highland Drove at Great Salkeld ( I work for the guy who owns it) - he gets a lot of C2Cers through the summer. 

Steve


----------



## beastie (22 Sep 2010)

Ball said:


> Beastie they sound fantastic. I've wanted to climb Great Dun Fell for a long time now and was thinking of spending a weekend in the area sometime soon to do so. The climb to Hartside would be a very welcome addition.
> 
> What would be a good place to stay as a base for tackling them both, Appleby-in-Westmoreland?




Oh I forgot there is a thread on here with a couple of pictures and this is the profile.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2010)

Ball said:


> Beastie they sound fantastic. I've wanted to climb Great Dun Fell for a long time now and was thinking of spending a weekend in the area sometime soon to do so. The climb to Hartside would be a very welcome addition.
> 
> What would be a good place to stay as a base for tackling them both, Appleby-in-Westmoreland?


I worked out a mega-hard 112 mile (180 km) loop from Kirkby Stephen station that took both climbs in, then continued to take in the climbs of Yad Moss, The Stang, Reeth Moor and Birkdale Common. The plan was to take my bike up there on the first train of the day on the Settle-Carlisle line and make it back in time to catch the last train home. The trouble is, I've never been fit enough to tackle it, especially since there is only about 8.5 hours to do it in.

One day perhaps...


----------



## beastie (23 Sep 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I worked out a mega-hard 112 mile (180 km) loop from Kirkby Stephen station that took both climbs in, then continued to take in the climbs of Yad Moss, The Stang, Reeth Moor and Birkdale Common. The plan was to take my bike up there on the first train of the day on the Settle-Carlisle line and make it back in time to catch the last train home. The trouble is, I've never been fit enough to tackle it, especially since there is only about 8.5 hours to do it in.
> 
> One day perhaps...




you're a better man than me for even thinking about it


----------



## jimboalee (23 Sep 2010)

beastie said:


> These are 2 significant climbs round by my bit.
> 
> Great Dun Fell which is 9km @7.7% .
> 
> ...



560 kCals. Did I say 600 kCals qualifies? I did!


----------



## pubrunner (23 Sep 2010)

pubrunner said:


> Close to my home, the Llangynog to Bala road (B4391) is a long grind and one of the most scenic routes anywhere.
> 
> http://www.google.co...%26tbs%3Disch:1



Re. the B4391, the longest part of *continuous* climb, is *330m* over just *6.26km*. (1082ft of climb, in just 3.89 miles).

That's quite a bit steeper than Cragg Vale - 968ft over 5.5 miles.


----------



## Panoramix (23 Sep 2010)

pubrunner said:


> Re. the B4391, the longest part of *continuous* climb, is *330m* over just *6.26km*. (1082ft of climb, in just 3.89 miles).
> 
> That's quite a bit steeper than Cragg Vale - 968ft over 5.5 miles.



There are plenty of these in Wales, I think that the OP needs to try a few Welsh audaxes!


----------



## beastie (23 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> 560 kCals. Did I say 600 kCals qualifies? I did!



ok so how many for Great Dun Fell ?

how do you calculate this? 

Steve


----------



## Noodley (23 Sep 2010)

beastie said:


> how do you calculate this?



mumbo jumbo


----------



## beastie (23 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> mumbo jumbo


----------



## jimboalee (24 Sep 2010)

beastie said:


>




When you become a better cyclist and decide to do something adventurous, like Whitehaven to Sunderland and back in a day, don't you dare come on this forum and ask about nutrition and how to calculate when and how much to eat and drink.


----------



## beastie (24 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> When you become a better cyclist and decide to do something adventurous, like Whitehaven to Sunderland and back in a day, don't you dare come on this forum and ask about nutrition and how to calculate when and how much to eat and drink.


----------



## toroddf (28 Sep 2010)

I have not read everything here, so the theme may have changed over to grouse shooting with Tornado fighter planes for all I know. 

But just to put in the longest and steepest in Scotland I have been on:

Cairn O Mount from the west, also called Cairn Na Mount on page 1, is the steepest climb I have ever done. The two steepest hills on this climb felt like 90 degrees, but was probably around 20 degrees or there about. In baking sunshine, it was like a sauna. The middle section too was pretty heavy. It has some fantastic views from the top.

Cairn O Mount is best approached from the west; the village Fettercairn and the whisky distillery to be precise. There is a good coastal road going down from Stonehaven though to Montrose and I would highly recommend a combo of these two roads in one tour. Then back to Aberdeen or Stonehaven via Banchory.

Lecht Pass is also a totally vertical in two steep steps. Start point is Ballatar and the end point is Tomintoul, one of the finest Highland villages there is. This pass is also best combined with the mountain pass from Brown Bridge over to Grantown on Spey. 

The road up to Rest And Be Thankful from Arrochar towards Inverarey or the Gowal Peninsula is also a good climb. Very scenic over some miles. The best start is Glasgow and then 'doon the river to Dumbarton and up Loch Lomond to Arrochar and this hill. Return down Loch Fyne to Dunoon, ferry to Gourock and back to Glasgow. The climb is not too bad, but it is very scenic in the Arrochar Alps.  

The Cowal Peninsula is the climbers paradise with several severe climbs. Start point is Dunoon. 

Isle Of Arran too has some snacky climbs. To be precise; the String Road.


----------



## dand_uk (29 Sep 2010)

Ball said:


> http://cumbriancycli...k/ukclimbs.aspx
> 
> Just found this great link to answer my own question! I drove over the Kirkstone Pass not so long ago and thought at the time how I'd love to climb it by bike.



I rode up Kirkstone pass last month with two mates on our JOGLE! It was a fantastic climb, very hard, especially with panniers weighting 12kg. Had to stop twice before I got to the top, there is a 20% climb sign at the start and a 13% sign midway through, several blind summits.

Best bit is there is a sign at the bottom warning cars that the road is hazardous in winter conditions due to the inclines! oh and there's a pub at the top!

Descent heading south was one of the most memorable bits of the JOGLE, fantastic.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Sep 2010)

Don t pay any attention to Gradient signs in Wales. They make up job lots and stick em where they fancy !


----------



## Ghost Donkey (30 Sep 2010)

Well out of your way nut if you find yourself in West Yorkshire with a bike have a go at Long Lee out of Keighley and then back up the other side. The descent doesn't take too long. You can string a lot of harsh hills together around Haworth, Oxenhope and Stanbury. Not continuous but a lot of climbing work. I always like half of Hollins Hill and then a right turn to take in old Hollins Hill up to Guisley.


----------



## theclaud (30 Sep 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Don t pay any attention to Gradient signs in Wales. They make up job lots and stick em where they fancy !



Round your way, they might as well put up a sign as you enter the area saying "Hills. F**k loads. The details don't matter too much..."


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Sep 2010)

I have fond memories of Horseshoe Pass near Llangollen. Well, maybe 'fond' isn't quite the word.
Llanberis Pass seemed to go on forever too...


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2010)

Ghost Donkey said:


> You can string a lot of harsh hills together around Haworth, Oxenhope and Stanbury.


You certainly can, and I often do!


----------



## lukesdad (1 Oct 2010)

2 long ones that come to mind are;

Cuckoo- 12.5 km 490m (only 40m descent) av. gradient 4%. 1st 3rd 2% 2nd 3rd 4% 3rd 3rd 6.2% with 4 ramps 15%+

Talybont- Nant-y Moch- 8.5 km 403m no descent or flat av. gradient 4.8% 8 ramps 10% +

Ridden both of these in races, they re both tough. Like both though.


----------



## Nozzer (1 Oct 2010)

The hill in question is the whitcombe's its parallel to birdlip, its a be atch!! Frocester hill is good as is the portway. I'm lucky, i live close to all these climbs



robbiep said:


> A bit off your patch but there are some great climbs around the 5 valleys area of Stroud, a couple of stonking hills that go on and on.
> 
> If your after a short sharp hit, there's a climb in Haresfield that hits 25%, I was grinding a granny gear to hit the top!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost Donkey (1 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> You certainly can, and I often do!



I'll have roofbars and a cycle carrier for my car after Christmas and plan on bringing a bike with me when we visit family every four or five weeks. Jelly legs for me


----------



## jarushby (1 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> 2 long ones that come to mind are;
> 
> Cuckoo- 12.5 km 490m (only 40m descent) av. gradient 4%. 1st 3rd 2% 2nd 3rd 4% 3rd 3rd 6.2% with 4 ramps 15%+
> 
> ...




Not sure if this is the same hill but have you ridden Machynlleth to Llanidloes passing through Dylife. Climbs 490m in ~8miles, with 90% of the climb coming in the last 4miles. Dont remember any descents during the climb. If there were any they were very shallow and short.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Oct 2010)

jarushby said:


> Not sure if this is the same hill but have you ridden Machynlleth to Llanidloes passing through Dylife. Climbs 490m in ~8miles, with 90% of the climb coming in the last 4miles. Dont remember any descents during the climb. If there were any they were very shallow and short.



I know that one too, Talybont is further south. I like it, as it climbs from the coast up through woods then, opens out with the rest of the climb before you. 90 degree turn and you can see the road traversing the mountain. Stunning.


----------



## Ball (1 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> 2 long ones that come to mind are;
> 
> Cuckoo- 12.5 km 490m (only 40m descent) av. gradient 4%. 1st 3rd 2% 2nd 3rd 4% 3rd 3rd 6.2% with 4 ramps 15%+
> 
> ...




These sound awesome. Where are they? Is there any information about them in books or online? I searched them both but couldn't really find anything.


----------



## jarushby (1 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I know that one too, Talybont is further south. I like it, as it climbs from the coast up through woods then, opens out with the rest of the climb before you. 90 degree turn and you can see the road traversing the mountain. Stunning.




Sounds fantastic. Thinking of doing Lon Las next spring. Maybe I will take a small diversion and include this climb.


----------



## jarushby (1 Oct 2010)

Ball said:


> These sound awesome. Where are they? Is there any information about them in books or online? I searched them both but couldn't really find anything.




You should be able to use google earth to see the scenery and the climbs.

Cuckoo (I think) is between Llangadog and Brynamman. [west of Brecon Beacons]

[I'm sure Lukesdad will correct me on this one, I have guessed this. If it isnt this, there seems to be a pretty impressive climb between Llangadog to Brynamman  )

Talybont is a little north of Aberystwyth, The Nant Y Moch reservoir is to the east. 

Machynlleth is a little further north of Aberystwth. Llanidloes is South East of Machynlleth.


----------



## eck (1 Oct 2010)

If anyone fancies a day of climbing fun next year, may I put in an unashamed plug for the Snow Roads 300k audax, on 14 May. Starting from Kirriemuir in Angus, it has 4,800m of climbing fun including the mouth-watering attractions of the Cairn 0'Mount, Cabrach, Lecht and Cairnwell.
There's a map of the route here: http://gb.mapometer....ute_844993.html

Mr Scoosh of the parish did a storming ride here for his first 300k last year, and there will be cake, beer and bridies at the finish. 


Anyone?

EDIT: If you've done the Kinross Sportive just a few weeks before, you should be nicely warmed up for this.


----------



## jimboalee (1 Oct 2010)

Has anyone found a long climb in the UK yet?


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Has anyone found a long climb in the UK yet?


The  one I hope to be riding on Sunday is steep and about 40 km long. Fortunately, it includes about another 40 km of downhill and 20 kms of flat mixed in with it!


----------



## MrRidley (1 Oct 2010)

eck said:


> If anyone fancies a day of climbing fun next year, may I put in an unashamed plug for the Snow Roads 300k audax, on 14 May. Starting from Kirriemuir in Angus, it has 4,800m of climbing fun including the mouth-watering attractions of the Cairn 0'Mount, Cabrach, Lecht and Cairnwell.
> There's a map of the route here: http://gb.mapometer....ute_844993.html
> 
> *Mr Scoosh of the parish* did a storming ride here for his first 300k last year, and there will be cake, beer and bridies at the finish.
> ...



Aye and he's not shut up about since  seriously though, he's also been trying to talk me into doing it, he mentioned it quite a few times on the 3 Glens we done together recently, but i think i'd like to try a 200 first, then decide after that.


----------



## graham56 (1 Oct 2010)

As a kid living in Newcastle this was one of our climbs, short but steep.


----------



## jarushby (1 Oct 2010)

graham56 said:


> As a kid living in Newcastle this was one of our climbs, short but steep.




No coincidence all the cars are parked pointing downhill


----------



## jimboalee (1 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> The one I hope to be riding on Sunday is steep and about 40 km long. Fortunately, it includes about 40 km of downhill and 20 kms of flat!




I'm riding the British Heart Foundation Coventry 50 miler on Sunday.

If I wasn't, you might have seen a bloke on a BSA 20 shopping bike.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Oct 2010)

jarushby said:


> You should be able to use google earth to see the scenery and the climbs.
> 
> Cuckoo (I think) is between Llangadog and Brynamman. [west of Brecon Beacons]
> 
> ...


Correct on both counts. Cuckoo dissects the black mountain


----------



## Philip Whiteman (1 Oct 2010)

In terms of the south eastern question, a nice climb is out from Pett Level to Fairlight near Hastings, otherwise known as Battery Hill. 

Some good Welsh climbs include:

1. 'The Mountain Road' out of Machynlleth to Llanidloes. http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=182446

2. And on the way back home after Bwychl-y-groes, there is the B road out of Bala heading over the Berwyns to Llangynog: http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=182449

My favourite in Scotland is (including the Lecht already mentioned above):

3. Spittal of Glenshee to Grantown over the Cairngorms. http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=182455


----------



## jimboalee (2 Oct 2010)

Philip Whiteman said:


> In terms of the south eastern question, a nice climb is out from Pett Level to Fairlight near Hastings, otherwise known as Battery Hill.
> 
> Some good Welsh climbs include:
> 
> ...



I don't take that road on the southern route to Tywyn. I go the A489. I'll have to give it a go next spring.


----------



## Foghat (2 Oct 2010)

jarushby said:


> No coincidence all the cars are parked pointing downhill



Or that some of the cars are pointing at the kerb because they don't trust the handbrake or leaving in-gear.


----------



## Foghat (2 Oct 2010)

A pretty brutal climb that not many people know about is the access road to Marchlyn Mawr reservoir, behind Elidir Fawr near Llanberis. 400m elevation gain in 4km - although the lower section isn't too tough, the upper section is mainly much steeper than 1:10. Spectacular setting too. But watch out for sheep on the descent (50+mph is very easy here) and rocks in the road, and remember the gate at the bottom of the private road section!

This is the high-altitude reservoir that provides the pumped-storage hydro-electric head for Dinorwig Power Station (aka Electric Mountain).

And when you get to the top, near the dam, if you're cunning like me, you notice that with a bit of unauthorised jiggery-pokery the security chain to the hydro scheme's main upper tunnel entrance gates, when carelessly tethered around the wrong bars, might just allow enough separation of the gates (if you raise the chain right to the top) for a lanky racing cyclist to get through the gap with assistance from a co-conspirator. This gives you access into the long tunnel that extends deep into the mountain and terminates at a massive man-made cavern that houses some very interesting super-heavy machinery. Sadly this bit of the scheme is not part of the (equally fascinating) public tours that show visitors around the lower business-end of the power station down at Llanberis. Of course, if you get caught, you ain't seen me, right? (The gates may have been improved since my little escapade).


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2010)

eck said:


> If anyone fancies a day of climbing fun next year, may I put in an unashamed plug for the Snow Roads 300k audax, on 14 May. Starting from Kirriemuir in Angus, it has 4,800m of climbing fun including the mouth-watering attractions of the Cairn 0'Mount, Cabrach, Lecht and Cairnwell.
> There's a map of the route here: http://gb.mapometer....ute_844993.html
> 
> Mr Scoosh of the parish did a storming ride here for his first 300k last year, and there will be cake, beer and bridies at the finish.
> ...



Me ! Me ! Me !


----------



## srw (3 Oct 2010)

Whiteleaf Hill and Kop Hill near Princes Risborough are both rather closer to Hendon than anything else that has been mentioned. They're each about a mile. If you want something longer, turn around at the top, go back down and start again.

On the other hand, you could just enjoy the view!

What is it about climbs that gets people excited? They're a means to an end, not an end in themselves as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jimboalee (3 Oct 2010)

srw said:


> Whiteleaf Hill and Kop Hill near Princes Risborough are both rather closer to Hendon than anything else that has been mentioned. They're each about a mile. If you want something longer, turn around at the top, go back down and start again.
> 
> On the other hand, you could just enjoy the view!
> 
> What is it about climbs that gets people excited? They're a means to an end, not an end in themselves as far as I'm concerned.



I went on the 'Chilterns Midweek Meander' a few years back. Were these hills on that? I didn't notice any special long hills.


----------



## jimboalee (3 Oct 2010)

I've been to the gym.

Set up the bike to do 4 km every 10 minutes ( 24 kmh ) at an absorption of 240 W. ( about 80% MHR ). This represents a 2% gradient.

It took me 45 minutes to get rid of 600 kCals.

So according to my theory, an 18 km hill of 2% gradient is 'long'.

Alternatively, a 3% gradient hill would be 15km long, which counts out that long hill in West Yorkshire ( got the location right this time ).


BTW, when I'd finished the 600 kCal experiment, I repeated it to confirm the first result.


----------



## asterix (4 Oct 2010)

Ball said:


> So I've been reading about Holme Moss, Great Dun Fell and Bealach Na Ba as some of the longer road climbs in the UK, but was wondering if anyone had any other good suggestions? Especially in the South East.
> 
> I did my first mountain climbs a couple of weeks ago in the Southern Alps and I've got a taste for climbing and really want to improve. But I'll have to stay in the UK for the time being because I'm totally skint.



Not the SE, but Glenshee springs to mind.

They have rather spoiled it by 'improving' the road for motorists but it's still a challenge altho possibly a rather distant one for you. 

If your climbing in the Alps was fairly intensive you might find 2 weeks a short recovery time. After a little longer perhaps you will find your climbing has already improved.


----------



## Ball (5 Oct 2010)

I've written a little blog entry here on the tiny little hills around my area that I have to use when I want to do any climbing in the evenings and can't really head out too far:

http://saddlewithaview.blogspot.com/

You can see why I'm so desperate to find something a bit more challenging. Although a couple of these are perfect for tackling 10-15 times in an evening and none of them too far from home.


----------



## jimboalee (5 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> You don't have to find long climbs to train for climbing. Just load up your bike with weigh training discs and a low gear and grovel up the North Downs.
> 
> Its the continuous Wattage output you are aiming for. Lots of mass up a shallow climb can equal a light mass up a steep climb.



You don't have to find long climbs to train for climbing. Just load up your bike with weigh training discs and a low gear and grovel up the *Chilterns*.

Its the continuous Wattage output you are aiming for. Lots of mass up a shallow climb can equal a light mass up a steep climb.


I've changed the location, but same principle applies.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Oct 2010)

Of course you could always do something like ride to the top of Pen -y Fan from the bottom of the Usk resevoir. God knows the distance or gradient but it takes me a few hours to do it. Of course you would need a Mtb.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> You don't have to find long climbs to train for climbing. Just load up your bike with weigh training discs and a low gear and grovel up the *Chilterns*.
> 
> Its the continuous Wattage output you are aiming for. Lots of mass up a shallow climb can equal a light mass up a steep climb.
> 
> ...


You don t need weights, just ride it faster.


----------



## jimboalee (6 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> You don t need weights, just ride it faster.



I took the OPs request was for longer hills in time terms rather than length.

Its OK screaming up a short steep hill, but then there is the question of endurance.

I was going to suggest he gets a trailer and puts an anvil in it, chooses an 18" gear and trudges up his local hills thighs-a-burning for an hour each.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Oct 2010)

Ive only indicated long climbs in my post I could name some steep ones that would make your eyes pop  As I said to make the longer ones harder ride them faster.


----------



## jimboalee (6 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Ive only indicated long climbs in my post I could name some steep ones that would make your eyes pop  As I said to make the longer ones harder ride them faster.



But that makes them short duration and if you ride them hard, it'll be lactic or even phosphocreatine.

Load up the trailer with a big lump of metal and go up slow for a long time at just under LT.

Which is more-or-less what I simulate on the gym bike.


----------

